# LOTO and responsibility



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's energized, you need to lock off or tag off (or both). You already know that. There's only a very few times you're permitted to do energized work, but I digress...

OSHA made it clear a few years ago that the employer is to provide all safety equipment. Your recourse is to try to convince your boss to at least buy tags (a zip tie is a legal lock), or fill out an online complaint with OSHA. 

Even if you were to deenergize and connect the hot wire to the ground bar, you'd still need to lock off or tag out the feeder breaker while you did that.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Where can I find that Osha requires the employer to provide safety equipment. Thanks.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> Where can I find that Osha requires the employer to provide safety equipment. Thanks.


Try OSHA 's web site


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

My boss made a smart ss comment on the other day, "Do you think you got enough locks on your bag?". They supplied me with one when I first started with them but didn't give me any means to attach the lock to a breaker, so it was only good for so much. I've had to provide all of the different styles of lockout devices as well as additional locks. One lock by itself doesn't cut it.

So, you're not alone.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

vos said:


> Try OSHA 's web site


Looked in 1926.416


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

CFR 1910.147 (c) (5)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> Where can I find that Osha requires the employer to provide safety equipment. Thanks.


Show your boss this...http://webpages.charter.net/docselectric/MIOSHA/ElectricalSafetyPresentation12.15.06.pdf

http://www.easypower.com/arc_flash/arc_flash_resource_center.php?gclid=CN3Fj563tqgCFUXe4AodTBKZAQ


http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=70E&cookie%5Ftest=1


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I would not want to be the Owner/supervisor/foreman who told the others that they had to buy their own safety equipment.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well anyone who buys there lockout tag out for the company must be hard up for a job or a complete moron . Just a fine example of a unsafe shop looking for a major law suit or OSHA fine .

Must not have a training safety program which is another OSHA fine .

Not only do you need locks tags but you need a lock out tag out program set down in writing when OSHA hits the job site but most small shops dont do it because they dont hit the small jobs . On paper a plan in formal type !

They will now !

Funny but thats changing now seems OSHA has more offices all over the US and they are in need of funds so get ready for the fines .

Orlando has had three inspections this month each on one of my companys jobs we passed inspection .


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> CFR 1910.147 (c) (5)


Does that apply for construction?


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Plus I'm in California under cal Osha where are the articles specifically for California.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> Does that apply for construction?


No it does not. 

CFR 1926, subpart K 
Covers Construction 
CFR 1926, subpart V
Covers power transmission & Distribution 
CFR 191, subpart S
Covers general industry

I don't know about Ca and can only assume the rules there are tougher. 

I have heard that if every OSHA inspector was used they would be able to visit each company in the US once every 8000 work days for 4 hours each visit. 
They watch the most hazardous industries most and then follow up with death/ injury investigations. Last on the list is "complaints" that are not "verified".

Do to understaffing, most companies are left to self regulate and stay in compliance.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Please play the lotto responsibly.:laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Your boss should supply them no question. That being said I have always kept tags in my bag. At the very least remove the wire from the breaker and tag it.


----------

